# Searching for good universal remote to control PVR508



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I have owned a PVR508 for six months now. When I bought it, I had a seven year old Sony Dolby Pro Logic receiver. The Platinum remote controlled it just fine.

However, I bought a new Sony Model STR-DE885 DD receiver. None of the Sony receiver codes work on the Platinum remote, so I assume that Sony changed the IR codes on their receivers this model year.

Is there a remote out there that would control my PVR 508 (including the PVR functions), a JVC SD TV, Sony VCR and Sony DVD player, in addition to the receiver? One that won't cost me $100?

I just want one remote to control video equipment and the receiver for sound. It's a shame that the Platinum remote doesn't have a "learning" feature. All I need is power, volume and function select buttons to control the receiver.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the Sony RM-VL900, plenty of memory for learning options.

List price of $59. Will probably have to do learning mode to get 508 options working, but not a big deal.

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...D&ProductID=4hYKC0.N9pgAAAD1VmuUMSDG&Dept=acc

There is a VL700 abour $39, if that is overkill.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My 508 shipped with no remote. I too have a Sony and I used a neighbor's to program the Sony. The button labels don't fitt oo well but you can make do with it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

The Radio Shack Kameleon is a pretty cool remote that works well with 508. I use it for my 508 and 6000. I does take a little getting used to.

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_002_002_010_001&product_id=15-2133

A good site for remote information is: www.remotecentral.com


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

I use the pronto TS1000 http://www.pronto.philips.com/ I have never had any problems with it. The pronto runs everything I need to run with my home theater. It will be more than the $100 but you won't have to worry about it not working with any of your equipment.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phil T _
> *A good site for remote information is: www.remotecentral.com *


I'll echo that! I'm using the Sony RM-AV3000 and find it does everything I need with my 721.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I just want a universal remote that has a good set of keys to go along with the PVR units. Basically, I need two sets of "control" buttons -- like the real remote has... Anyone know of anything decent that has buttons very close to the real PVR50x remotes?

- John...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would ask at remote central.


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

The best bang-for-the-buck remote out there right now is the Home Theater Master MX-500. You can find it online for about $120. I'm using mine with a PVR-721 and it does everything I could ever hope for. There are even fast forward and reverse, as well as jump forward and jump reverse keys, which makes using it with a PVR a joy.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey Ken, where can I buy one of those MX-500's?


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doug E _
> *Hey Ken, where can I buy one of those MX-500's? *


Doug,
Surf Remote usually has the latest versions at the best price. You WLL NOT regret getting the MX-500.
http://www.surfremotecontrol.com/ 
Surf currently has them for $108 + shipping

For the best info on remotes go to http://www.remotecentral.com/

Larry


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgoggan _
> *I just want a universal remote that has a good set of keys to go along with the PVR units. Basically, I need two sets of "control" buttons -- like the real remote has... Anyone know of anything decent that has buttons very close to the real PVR50x remotes?
> 
> - John... *


Your probably not going to find a remote that resembles the 50x's remote very much, I would just find a remote that gives you somehwhat close to the feel you are looking for (and is a learning remote), an soon you will forget about the 50x remote as you'll get used to whatever you buy.


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lapplegate _
> * Surf currently has them for $108 + shipping *


That's an excellent price, and again, I can't recommend this remote highly enough.


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

I too can recommend highly the MX-500. I like it so much I bought a spare. bluedo.com offers a free extended 2 year warranty (no affiliation). If $100 seems like too much to spend, consider that it will double the enjoyment of your other toys.


----------



## Jerry Abbanat (Nov 26, 2002)

MX500 does all Dish PVR functions perfectly. You can program the keys to whatever PVR commands you want. I also like it because it is mostly a "hard button" remote yet also has an LCD screen that you can edit and program hard buttons that refer to the LCD screen. You can learn more about it and also download the owners manual from:

https://www.hometheatermaster.com/


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for the feedback. My main goal in finding a universal remote is to have one remote control everything AND be easy to learn and use (mainly for my fiance, who has to call me to turn on the entertainment center in my house: TV, Dish, and Receiver, when she wants to watch TV). 

I will definitely check out the MX500 remote.


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

Then you should love the MX-500. It's a hard button remote, so you can find most of the buttons in the dark by feel, although there is an excellent backlight. All of the buttons are learning, so once you enter a component's basic code number, any button that doesn't do what you want it to do can be programmed just by pointing you factory remote at it.

What I really like are the macro functions. There are three dedicated macro buttons at the bottom of the remote, but you can also create macros on each of the 10 buttons at the top of the remote along the LCD screen.

Here's how I have mine set up: I only have five components I need to control (TV, VCR, DVD player, Onkyo surround sound receiver and Dish PVR-721), so I only need five of the 10 device buttons. I have the five buttons on the right assigned to the components, with the five on the oeft opposite them labels "Off." If I just briefly hit one of the component buttons, it sets the remote to control that device. If I hold the button down for a second, the MX-500 sends out a series of commands that turns everything on and sets everything the way it needs to be set to watch or listen to that device, then leaves the remote set to that device.

For example, I hold down the button labeled SAT, and it turns on the TV, sets it to the S-video input, turns on the surround sound receiver and sets it to the Video 2 input, then turns on the PVR-721. If I press the "Off" button opposite the SAT button, it turns all of those components off again.

It takes about five minutes to learn how to set the remote to do all these things, then from there on out you never have to look at the owner's manual again.


----------

